# Wie simuliere ich die Projektion eines Dias auf eine Fassade in der Nacht?



## Joe Goult (4. September 2004)

Ich habe ein Bild von der Fassade eines Schlosses.

Nachdem ich der Fassade einen Nachteffekt verpasst habe (so richtig helfen mir die hier vorhandenen Beiträge noch nicht, aber irgendwie klappts schon), möchte ich eine Diaprojektion auf diese Fassade simulieren. 

Und zwar so, dass die Konturen der Fassade (Fenster, Simse, Dachrinnen etc. ) immer noch durch das Dia durchscheinen und das Dia trotzdem farbkräftig bleibt. 

Wie mache ich das bloß?


----------



## ShadowMan (4. September 2004)

Hi du!

Ich würde das Dia einfach eine Ebene über die Fassade legen und mit den Ebenenmodi rumspielen. Ebenentransparenz wäre ebenfalls ein gutes Stichwort 

Falls alles nichts hilft kannst du ja mal beide Bilder posten, dann probier ich das nachher mal aus.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Leola13 (6. September 2004)

Hai,

villeicht hilft Dir ja dies  und das darin angegebene Tutorial weiter.

Ciao Stefan


----------

